

PVS-Studio vs Chromium - AndreyKarpov
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/pvs-studio-vs-chromium/

======
wccrawford
I think they come across as a little cold and cruel when talking about whether
or not they will give the results to Google, but essentially they are correct.
Google should be happy to have those results and the price should be small
enough to be worth it. I just think it could have been phrased better, or not
said at all.

~~~
kylemaxwell
Agreed. I don't doubt that they should somehow get compensated for their time,
but making it sound like an extortion attempt strikes me as a poor choice.

------
icefox
And that is how you do marketing and provide a useful service (and not another
photo sharing app)

------
jerryr
Has anyone else used PVS Studio before? Looks interesting as a static
analyzer, but curious how it stacks up against other options. It looks like
it's pretty reliant on Visual Studio. This is the first I've heard of it. With
a free trial and at only 1,600 Euro for a single-user license, I might
actually try it out.

~~~
swah
Why did you find that cheap?

~~~
jerryr
I'm used to pricing for commercial embedded tools, which is rarely this
straightforward or inexpensive. I'm not saying that's a good thing, but that's
why I found this "cheap". Of course, I can't really speak to its value without
having evaluated it. The "only" qualifier presumed it's a comprehensive,
commercially-supported static analysis tool that I would find valuable, but
the call for actual users' opinions was my first step in testing this
presumption. I'm installing it now.

------
phunehehe
tl;dr "Chromium is good."

~~~
wladimir
Good as in "coded according to established coding standards". This probably
reduces the likelyhood of programmer errors (such as the quoted mistakes with
sizeof()..), but doesn't mean that there are few actual bugs left.

